# Hi guys



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi to some old friends.
Click on pic for video.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Pitchy, what a big wheel you have! 

I love the snake footman especially! 

You make such cool things.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is awesome! It looked so smooth. I love the grain of the wood too.
Thanks for sharing. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Pitchy, great to see you. 

The snake footman (or is that a footsnake?) is super cool with hiis little forked tongue and everything.

Your wheels just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What gets me is, this time he's actually spinning. 

......or was that a staged photo.....or maybe a stunt double.... :heh:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! Love that wheel.

Forerunner....I think he is spinning! :goodjob:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Bit by the spinning snake...

Very cool wheel! Did you make that Pitchy?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We have seen Pitchy spin before. 

Forerunner, that looks like your kind of wheel right there.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Now thats a sexy beast !!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That was awesome! Lovin' the snake as well. 
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pitchy!!!! Welcome back, I'm so happy to see you here again. I agree with what everyone else has said about your new wheel invention. Super cool!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pitchy, that is so darn cool! Is it hard to treadle? What kind of calf muscles is it giving you. I wonder if my health insurance would pay for one of those 'exercise' wheels!?!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Pitchy,

When you make something you dont mess around! 

Thats a fantastic wheel :thumb: Just the right size for guys!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's a manly man sized wheel. I think that the coolest wheel that I've seen in a really long time! LOL How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm fascinated--so cool.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy! I was thinking of you on my way back to IL from OK. Praying you & the missus were doing okay.

Off to look at your video.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Well nothin most you guys haven`t seen before, those that haven`t yep built it and 14 others.
It treadles as easy as a small wheel, it`s my favorite and resides in the house.
Here`s some more rerun videos.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't seen as of yet anything mentioned about what you do with all this fascinating woolworking equipment that you come up with, P..... do you have, like a thousand sheep, or do you sell most of your inventions ?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> I haven't seen as of yet anything mentioned about what you do with all this fascinating woolworking equipment that you come up with, P..... do you have, like a thousand sheep, or do you sell most of your inventions ?


None of the above, guess God gave me the gift to look at a picture and make things.
Nothing fancy but functional, they reside out in the tractor shed awaiting they`er destination.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Some day some where a person with no money that has dreamed of having a wheel will come along and we will both have a smile on our faces.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Some day some where a person with no money that has dreamed of having a wheel will come along and we will both have a smile on our faces.


that sounds like our Forerunner, fer sure. I'd even act as a middleman.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> that sounds like our Forerunner, fer sure. I'd even act as a middleman.


Do as the Lord leads ya to do would be my thought.
I won`t ship as they are to big.
I`m just saying as you know money means nothing to me, if i can help someone that would really have a need ...........


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FR isn't one to ask, but since he's my brother from another mother (and different earthly father as well), I think he needs a wheel with a bobbin big enough for him to spin his chunky yarn for his sweaters.

My Daddy gave me his truck, but it has a solid top on the bed ... would one of your wheels fit in the back seat of a crew cab F150?? 

We'll have to put our heads together to make this happen ... FR, don't know if you can put it upstairs of Rachel's cabin though ...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I done got me an Indian Head from wayyyyyy up north. 

It's got a bobbin on it the size of Edmonton, Alberta!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad your all set Forerunner, if ya all happen up this way someday let me know and we`ll get together.
Very few of my wheels will fit in the front part of a truck.
I`t is one of those things that if and when the time is right it will happen and i`ll be able to help someone out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If I ever get to Minnesota and don't make it to you _and_ WIHH's 'steads in the process, may God have mercy upon my soul. 

If I ever visit you, though, I'll have my sharpening stones, carving and draw knives, and spoke shave with me. :thumb:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pitchy; you are an amazing man!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually yes i am, but only because of Jesus Christ.
If we let Him lead us we can`t go wrong.
Thanks, only God can form something from nothing.


----------

